# Aqualung Watches???



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

I've seen the expedition leader of BBC2's Oceans is wearing an Aqualung Pro 500m divers watch.

I've seen this watch in a number of variants (Roy sold them under the Astina brand).

I have sourced one for Â£66 delivered and it seems to offer exceptional value for money for a 500m WR watch and it has a Seiko quartz movement to boot.

Can anyone share their ownership experiences of these watches in terms of quality and function as I think this may be an ideal beater watch for me.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Hello ODP...I have also been watching the series , As most of the dive equipment they are using is by Divex

i would have said his watch would almost certainly also be a Divex.This case design is used by a few watch

companies...I also though it was the Aqualung at first (Might well be) but i think the Aqualung is more for the

European market.I have had mine for about 5 years with no problems ,Accurate Seiko vx movement and good

lume..I would say good value for the money..and also a little diferent to your usual dive watches!


----------



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's the watch, thank you for the excellent pictures.

That is the exact one he was wearing (I managed to get an excellent freeze frame of the watch where I could read the logo).

What is the caseback like please?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

ODP said:


> That's the watch, thank you for the excellent pictures.
> 
> That is the exact one he was wearing (I managed to get an excellent freeze frame of the watch where I could read the logo).
> 
> What is the caseback like please?


I stand corrected if you managed to get a close up! Nothing special about the case back..Just a normal

screw down.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

A few more pics for you...Here it is on the 22mm rubber strap.


----------



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank you, I really like it on the rubber strap.

Have now ordered one!

Do you know if it will take the Seiko divers strap (as found on the SKX007)?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

ODP said:


> Thank you, I really like it on the rubber strap.
> 
> Have now ordered one!
> 
> Do you know if it will take the Seiko divers strap (as found on the SKX007)?


Yes i would think so...Any strap with a 22mm lug spacing.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hasnt thunderbolt got one as well? i really like the look of them


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> hasnt thunderbolt got one as well? i really like the look of them


I'm pretty sure he has the Divex model, a lot of watch for the money :yes:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Divex 500m and it is a great watch for the money. Mine is on a 22mm lumpy. I still have the origional rubber strap if anyone wants to buy it  The Aqualung, Divex and a few onther makes are all the same.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

michaelh said:


> I have a Divex 500m and it is a great watch for the money. Mine is on a 22mm lumpy. I still have the origional rubber strap if anyone wants to buy it  The Aqualung, Divex and a few onther makes are all the same.


cool pic....i'll have to keep an eye out for one of those....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Divex 500m and it is a great watch for the money. Mine is on a 22mm lumpy. I still have the origional rubber strap if anyone wants to buy it  The Aqualung, Divex and a few onther makes are all the same.
> ...


Fancy one for a beater mmm


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

My 710 picked this one up out of my watch collection (or rather she was encouraged to pick this one - she was eyeing up my Omega SM300








). She wears it regularly now










Not exactly the same, but the same movement & handset.

I told her it was a "rare Swiss divers watch" and the SM300 was "a bit common", and after that she decided that the Astina was the one for her h34r: . If she ever finds out it's a cheap-ish New Zealand brand I'm done for :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> My 710 picked this one up out of my watch collection (or rather she was encouraged to pick this one - she was eyeing up my Omega SM300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: naughty


----------



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

Does anyone have any information on the Seiko movement used in these?


----------



## praetorian (Sep 13, 2005)

Just had a look at Cousins website which states the following:

"VX42 Ligne size 11 1/2, height 2.56, hand sizes 65/110/20, date at 3."

No idea what this means or if it is a jewelled movement but it does have a price tag of $9.95!

Interestingly this is one of the more expensive in this series of movements.


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

ODP said:


> I have sourced one for Â£66 delivered and it seems to offer exceptional value for money for a 500m WR watch.


Nooo, don't tell me that  , I could get one more watch before Christmas, the 710's going to kill me.


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

ODP said:


> That's the watch, thank you for the excellent pictures.
> 
> That is the exact one he was wearing (I managed to get an excellent freeze frame of the watch where I could read the logo).
> 
> What is the caseback like please?


They look cool, can you post the screenshot?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > My 710 picked this one up out of my watch collection (or rather she was encouraged to pick this one - she was eyeing up my Omega SM300
> ...


Proper liberty







...............bloody good distraction though :thumbup:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Timetraveller...That Astina is superb! Where did you buy it from? I have done some searching

but can't find anywhere that sells them!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Here's a couple more Aqualungs...The 500m is what they call the slim version and the other is a 200m version.

The 500m is smaller than it's Big brother with a 40mm case and 20mm lug spacing...200m version has a 42mm

case and 22mm lugs.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

My daily wearer is my 200m Aqua Lung. Very comfy on the wrist - very loud tick though :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## jdsin (Feb 7, 2008)

I will have to get one of these too....its nice to see an affordable dive watch


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Alas said:


> My daily wearer is my 200m Aqua Lung. Very comfy on the wrist - very loud tick though :lol:
> 
> Alasdair
> 
> I know what you mean about the Ticking!! Very Loud.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

jbw said:


> I know what you mean about the Ticking!! Very Loud.


Thanks for the reminder, I was starting to take a liking to this watch (and price) and then remembered why I am not keen on Quartz.

I think I'll stick to mechanicals and hummers. ...mind you I sometimes catch my hummers humming away to themselves in my watchbox


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

jbw said:


> Timetraveller...That Astina is superb! Where did you buy it from? I have done some searching
> 
> but can't find anywhere that sells them!


That is Rich's Astina. Well this wifes now :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

michaelh said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > Timetraveller...That Astina is superb! Where did you buy it from? I have done some searching
> ...


Yes, it now belongs to Mrs Toshi <_<

I bought it from the sales forum nearly 18 months ago from JonW for the princely sum of Â£45, and I believe Roy used to sell them (Jon I think told me it was purchased from Roy originally). I haven't seen another though, so maybe tellings Mrs Toshi it was a "very rare watch indeed" wasn't such a lie after all :huh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Toshi said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > jbw said:
> ...


 thought i had a Astina for a minute


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Sorry Timetraveller and Toshi...Got mixed up there!...Looks like you are right about the Astina

being a bit rare there's none about! I have found the same case watch though from Apeks and not

a bad price either.


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

ODP said:


> I've seen the expedition leader of BBC2's Oceans is wearing an Aqualung Pro 500m divers watch.
> 
> I've seen this watch in a number of variants (Roy sold them under the Astina brand).
> 
> ...


Mine arrived today, don't realy 'do' rubber so it went straight on a NATO,



















First impressions, it's great!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > hasnt thunderbolt got one as well? i really like the look of them
> ...


I have indeed got a Divex.


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Anyone know where I can get the Divex version?

Cheers


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Gunscrossed said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Google Divex, I believe you can buy them direct from them.


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

Toshi said:


> My 710 picked this one up out of my watch collection (or rather she was encouraged to pick this one - she was eyeing up my Omega SM300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i must say your strap suits that really well :tongue2:


----------

